# Board over Popcorn?



## SaskMud

Client wants to know whats better to go with boarding over popcorn, or remove the popcorn and then finish.

Any ideas?


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress

Depends if the popcorn has been painted over. If not it should come off really easy by wetting it and scraping it off. If its been sealed with paint then I would recommend boarding over.


----------



## pipercub17

i would just get a porter cable sander and rip it off with 80 grit skim coat it /prime then put on the new texture if the board is still good


----------



## tricounty dwall

me personally i like to board over it. i usually layer it with 1/2. its a lot easier and a lot cleaner.


----------



## 3rdgen

tricounty dwall said:


> me personally i like to board over it. i usually layer it with 1/2. its a lot easier and a lot cleaner.


we like to overlay much cleaner and healthier plus most of those old popcorn lids a saging much worse than u think with an overlay its all tightend back up and the mud work under that wonderfull stuff is pretty impressive wish we could get away with that now days wow


----------



## MercuryArc

It's definitely true that you never know what the joints are like under popcorn.


----------



## MudhogMan

If the sheetrock has not bowed, scrape off the texture then skim it out and re-texture. If the sheetrock is bowed, remove it completely and re-sheetrock, etc. 

I find that the best way to take off popcorn is to spray it with water using a bug sprayer, let it soak in 10 minutes or so, then it comes right off with a large knife.


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

Oh my favorite topic! 

Since i am in florida. the home owners are way way to cheap to reboard it. that is just to much of a hassle.

I say just soak it and take it off painted or not. a thick coat of texture will hide the minor stuff. fix the major stuff of course.
I got a nice blog about it below.


----------



## srea

*what about asbestos?*

What if the popcorn texture contains asbestos or is assumed to contain asbestos? Removing the popcorn then requires expensive hazmat measures. Would rocking over the popcorn require these same measures if the popcorn was painted or sealed?


----------



## moore

popcorn was after asbestos ,,,, popcorn an 80s thing ,,. I may be wrong:blink:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

srea said:


> What if the popcorn texture contains asbestos or is assumed to contain asbestos? Removing the popcorn then requires expensive hazmat measures. Would rocking over the popcorn require these same measures if the popcorn was painted or sealed?


 I'd just tell em that pop-corn is an 80's thing and there ain't no asbestos (hee-hee),, heck, you'll be done for they know it.

I sprayed all that asbestos crap,,, sanded it too,,,, and I'm still here,,,,

Truth is, IF you live long enough,,, something's gonna kill your arse


----------



## moore

Ive eat a bit of it myself . glad to hear It's not a big deal ,,or is it?
long term exposure ,,,ship yards etc,, not good . ceilings before 1972,,, won't touch em .


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

moore said:


> Ive eat a bit of it myself . glad to hear It's not a big deal ,,or is it?
> long term exposure ,,,ship yards etc,, not good . ceilings before 1972,,, won't touch em .


 I know asbestoes is a bad thing,,,, but it ain't like we are working in the ship yard and covered by it. Heck I bought a PC sander in 1996 but didn't start wearing a mask till 2005. I smoke three packs a day and my doc is pissed cause my lungs are in good shape. It ain't like I didn't try to screw em up. ya know???

Don't let fear over take ya bud. We are in construction,, there are some risks,, but your probbly gonna live longer than ya want to in the end.

Again,,,, If you live long enough,,, something is gonna kill your arse!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I was listening to a American talk show radio host (won't say who:whistling2 and he was flipping out about the EPA giving "house painters" a $37,000 fine if their caught messing with or removing Lead paint now. They have crazy ways of dealing with the issue, and lots of Government guide lines and so forth.....

So........ add lead paint to the list now too


----------



## moore

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I know asbestoes is a bad thing,,,, but it ain't like we are working in the ship yard and covered by it. Heck I bought a PC sander in 1996 but didn't start wearing a mask till 2005. I smoke three packs a day and my doc is pissed cause my lungs are in good shape. It ain't like I didn't try to screw em up. ya know???
> 
> Don't let fear over take ya bud. We are in construction,, there are some risks,, but your probbly gonna live longer than ya want to in the end.
> 
> Again,,,, If you live long enough,,, something is gonna kill your arse!!!


yep,, you right.:yes:


----------



## outalne94z71

2buckcanuck said:


> I was listening to a American talk show radio host (won't say who:whistling2 and he was flipping out about the EPA giving "house painters" a $37,000 fine if their caught messing with or removing Lead paint now. They have crazy ways of dealing with the issue, and lots of Government guide lines and so forth.....
> 
> So........ add lead paint to the list now too


 the dumb thing is if you take vitamin k it counteracts lead so its no big deal


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> Ive eat a bit of it myself . glad to hear It's not a big deal ,,or is it?
> long term exposure ,,,ship yards etc,, not good . ceilings before 1972,,, won't touch em .


Asbestos IS A BIG DEAL. One fiber is enough to do you in. My personal opinion is that some people are more suseptible than others. I have heard of people dying after only one contact (after a number of years). But like many of you I had a lot of dealings with it in the past and I am still here. So it appears to be the luck of the draw. 
I was working on an older place a few years ago with it everywhere an older bloke working there reckoned he was not going neer the stuff until he had every orifice covered, joking he said he was even gunna put a cork up his a$$.


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

Ive noticed most people don't care about there health. as long as their car runs and get them from point a to b.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

The_Texture_Guy said:


> Ive noticed most people don't care about there health. as long as their car runs and get them from point a to b.


 You forgot mention beer in the fridge,,,,,,, where are your priorities????


----------



## DSJOHN

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You forgot mention beer in the fridge,,,,,,, where are your priorities????


:thumbup:but is 1 in the BUSH better than 2 in the fridge?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

DSJOHN said:


> :thumbup:but is 1 in the BUSH better than 2 in the fridge?


nothing is better than putting one in the bush!!:whistling2:


----------



## Captain Drywall

I am in California, I started spraying in 1973 the acoustic had asbestors in it. They took it out in 1975 (here at least.) The stuff with asbestos comes off easier. Ive scraped off about 300 house. (some i put on 30 years ago) If its wet enough theres no dust, wear a mask anyway.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Captain Drywall said:


> I am in California, I started spraying in 1973 the acoustic had asbestors in it. They took it out in 1975 (here at least.) The stuff with asbestos comes off easier. Ive scraped off about 300 house. (some i put on 30 years ago) If its wet enough theres no dust, wear a mask anyway.


It was nice knowing you Captain drywall, for the short time you were here:whistling2:


----------

